# Which Roller Breed?



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

Was wondering which roller breed comes in their early roll. For example, 1-2 month. Early bloomers, not late bloomers and good with depth.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not necessarily based on the different breeds of rollers. The main performance roller breed is the Birmingham Roller and when it comes into the roll depends on the particular family/strain and how one breeds. There isn't a single family that will come into the roll at 1 or two months. 

Coming into three months is considered very early. Remember, most aren't sexually mature until at least 5-6 months. A bird rolling at 5-6 months is very ideal, in my opinion.


----------

